# 11 month old how much to feed and how many times a day



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 11 month old and i have had him now for 5 months. Ever since I have had him I have always had a problem getting him to eat. I have switched his food and found that he likes the Nutro food. I feed him 4-5 cups a day but he only eats a night before bed, I will give him 2.5 cups in the AM when I wake up and he won't touch it so after about an hour I pick it up. I try again around lunch time, and same thing he won't touch it. When it comes to dinner time(7-8 PM) he will finally eat his breakfest. I am afraid to feed him more than the 2.5 cups at a time because of bloat. After he eats the 2.5 cups from breakfast he is ready to eat more. Does anyone have any idea's on what to do? I have tried to free feed him but he still only eats at night.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i have herd twice or three time but then i have also herd when ever he is hungry or just leave out foog all the time. but i was actually never sure


----------



## hunnefeld1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've tried to leave the food out all day and the only time I can get him to eat in at night before he goes to bed. I don't wanna put all his food out for the day becuase I dont want him to eat all of it at once. I am all out of idea's.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

hmmm.. another person just told me 4 cups is good Basic Feeding Guide for Dogs, How much should I feed my dog? maybe this will help


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Different dogs need different amounts of food. My dogs only eat about 2-3 cups a day. Maybe he just doesn't need as much as you are feeding him so he leaves the rest? 

I would cut back to maybe just one cup a meal, 2x a day, and see if you can get him eating more consistently. He might skip a few meals to start with, but just put it down for 10 minutes and then take it up. Regardless of whether or not he's eaten. He might skip a few meals at first but once he'll start to eat more regularly you can increase the amount slowly until you feel like he's at a good amount to maintain a healthy weight.

That has always worked well with our dogs.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Different dogs need different amounts of food. My dogs only eat about 2-3 cups a day. Maybe he just doesn't need as much as you are feeding him so he leaves the rest?
> 
> I would cut back to maybe just one cup a meal, 2x a day, and see if you can get him eating more consistently. He might skip a few meals to start with, but just put it down for 10 minutes and then take it up. Regardless of whether or not he's eaten. He might skip a few meals at first but once he'll start to eat more regularly you can increase the amount slowly until you feel like he's at a good amount to maintain a healthy weight.
> 
> That has always worked well with our dogs.


shilo is an odd eater! she eats her food very slowly then if she is full she leaves i have never seen a dog do that before  i love it


----------

